# Correctional Officer Donna Fitzgerald



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Correctional Officer Donna Fitzgerald 
*Florida Department of Corrections
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, June 25, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 13 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 25, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Correctional Officer Donna Fitzgerald was killed by an inmate at the Tomoka Correctional Institution in Volusia County.

Officer Fitzgerald had served with the Florida Department of Corrections for 13 years.
Agency Contact Information
Florida Department of Corrections
2601 Blair Stone Rd
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 488-5021

_*Please contact the Florida Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Fitzgerald! You service on the block has ended and you now serve with St Michael to watch over the brethren.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Funeral Held For Slain Florida Corrections Officer

DAYTONA BEACH, Fla. -- 
A corrections officer who was allegedly slain by an inmate was remembered on Wednesday. 
Donna Fitzgerald, 50, was a 13-year veteran at the Tomoka State Prison in Daytona Beach. 
Authorities said convicted rapist Enoch Hall made a knife out of sheet metal, hid in a shed and attacked Fitzgerald on June 25. He was moved to the Florida State Prison in Starke after the attack. 
"When someone dies is such a violent and tragic way, and so suddenly, we just dont know how to handle it within ourselves," Pastor Tim Daly said during the funeral. 
Family and friends said they expect between 1,000 and 1,500 people for Wednesday's funeral. An overflow area was set up nearby. 
Secretary Walter McNeil of the Florida Department of Corrections said the department is investigating the incident to determine if changes to procedure need to be made. 
"Thats to be seen, it terms of the investigation, as you know, thats ongoing and Im looking forward to getting a report back from both the Florida Department of Law Enforcement and their investigation and the department (of corrections) itself," McNeil said. 
McNeil said it is important now to honor Fitzgeralds family and the entire law enforcement community. 
"You have a family thats destroyed, a whole community, and the law enforcement family, its not supposed to happen this way but at times it does," Volusia County Sheriff Ben Johnson said. 
The funeral was held at the Basilica of St. Paul Catholic Church.

*Story From: **wesh.com*


----------

